# massive collection of bodybuilding films



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

dont know if any one is interested but i have found a torrent of body building films that is 36gb if anyone is interested?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

what films are in it?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

E-Books om Steroider.rar

Bodybuilding - 2006 Mr. Olympia Men's Prejudging.wmv

Bodybuilding - 2006 Olympia Fitness Finals.wmv

Bodybuilding - 2006 Olympia Men's Finals Athlete Presentation.asf

Bodybuilding - 2006 Olympia Women's Bodybuilding Finals.wmv

Bodybuilding - 2007 Olympia Ending.asf

Bodybuilding - 2007 Olympia Final Posing.wmv

Bodybuilding - Abbas Khatami Advanced Hit.avi

Bodybuilding - Alpha Male - Harccore Bodybuilding.pdf

Bodybuilding - Arnold Schwarzenegger Total Rebuild - The Way To Mr.Olympia 1980.avi

Bodybuilding - Craig Titus TheVideo.mpg

Bodybuilding - Dorian Yates - Blood And Guts.avi

Bodybuilding - Flex Wheeler - Hard Body CD1 DVD - Rip.avi

Bodybuilding - Flex Wheeler - Hard Body CD2 DVD - Rip.avi

Bodybuilding - Flex Wheeler Mass Construction.avi

Bodybuilding - Greg Kovacs - Strongest Bodybuilder Alive.avi

Bodybuilding - Gregg Valentino The Man Whose Arms Exploded.avi

Bodybuilding - Health and Bodybuilding - Bigger Muscles in 42 Days.pdf

Bodybuilding - Jay Cutler - A Cut Above.AVI

Bodybuilding - Jay Cutler - New Improved And Beyond - CD - 1.avi

Bodybuilding - Jay Cutler - New Improved And Beyond - CD - 2.avi

Bodybuilding - Jay Cutler - New Improved And Beyond - CD - 3.avi

Bodybuilding - Jay Cutler - Ripped To Shreds 1.avi

Bodybuilding - Jay Cutler - Ripped To Shreds 2.avi

Bodybuilding - Lee Haney Training Video.mpeg

Bodybuilding - Lee Priest - Another Blonde Myth.avi

Bodybuilding - Lou Ferrigno - Stand Tall.AVI

Bodybuilding - Major Human Body Muscle Groups - Chart - Areas to Exercise.pdf

Bodybuilding - Markus Ruhl - Big And Loving It.avi

Bodybuilding - Markus Ruhl - Made In Germany [DVDRip DivX].avi

Bodybuilding - Markus Ruhl - XXXL.mpg

Bodybuilding - Maryland muscle machine - Kevin Levrone.AVI

Bodybuilding - Max Contraction Training.avi

Bodybuilding - Mike Mentzer - Heavy Duty Nutrition.pdf

Bodybuilding - Mike Mentzer's Hit.AVI

Bodybuilding - Mr. Olympia 2001.mpg

Bodybuilding - Mr. Olympia 2002.avi

Bodybuilding - Mr. Olympia 2003.avi

Bodybuilding - Mr. Olympia 2004.avi

Bodybuilding - Mr. Olympia 2005.mpeg

Bodybuilding - Muscle Building Nutrition.pdf

Bodybuilding - Nasser El Sonbaty - Nasser On The Way Part I.AVI

Bodybuilding - personal Trainer program.pdf

Bodybuilding - Ronnie Coleman.Relentless.2007.Disc1.avi

Bodybuilding - Ronnie Coleman.Relentless.2007.Disc2.avi

Bodybuilding - Ronnie Coleman - First Training Video.avi

Bodybuilding - Ronnie Coleman - On the Road 2005.avi

Bodybuilding - Ronnie Coleman - The Cost Of Redemption CD1.avi

Bodybuilding - Ronnie Coleman - The Cost Of Redemption CD2.avi

Bodybuilding - Ronnie Coleman - The Unbelievable.avi

Bodybuilding - Secrets That Will Shock Your Body Into An Expolsice Growth Spurt by James P Jordon.pdf

Bodybuilding - Secrets To Peak Performance Fitness.pdf

Bodybuilding - Shawn Ray - Inside Out.avi

Bodybuilding - THE BATTLE FOR THE OLYMPIA 2000.MPEG

Bodybuilding - The M&F Complete Guide To Beginning Bodybuilding.pdf

Bodybuilding - The Weider System - Nutrition And Diet.avi

Bodybuilding - Total Rebuild [Arnold Schwarzenegger] [VHSRip] [Divx5].avi

Bodybuilding - Understanding Human Anatomy & Physiology - 5Th Edition.pdf

Bodybuilding - Universal 12 Week Bodybuilding Course.pdf

Bodybuilding - Weightlifting Training Database Book.pdf

Bodybuilding Cooking - A Compilation Of Anabolic And Nutritional Supplements [steroids] - EBook.pdf

Bodybuilding Cooking - Tasty Fat Loss And Muscle Gaining Recipes.pdf

Bodybuilding Nutrition 2 - Proteins.pdf

Discovery Channe My Shocking Story - Worlds Strongest Girl.avi

Hele Norges Torkel Ravndal CD1.mpg

Hele Norges Torkel Ravndal CD2.mpg

Human Anatomy For Artists.pdf

Muskel Definisjon - Anatomy Chart.jpg

National Geographic - Superhuman Strongman XviD.avi

Strongman - Arild Haugen [Norwegian NRK Web TV 2008].wmv

Strongman - Norges Sterkeste Mann 2006.wmv

Strongman - Norges Sterkeste Mann 2007.avi

Strongman - Norges Sterkeste Mann 2008.avi

Strongman - Viking Power Challenge 2008.avi

Superhuman - Super Strong Xvid.avi


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

blimey, nuff films man


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Link?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

if u use bt torrent u can select the ones u want i have downloaded some and they are ok most are copies from vhs but are well worth watching especialy the arnie one!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if anyone has the marius pudzianowski torrent ill rep them


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> if anyone has the marius pudzianowski torrent ill rep them


which one mate cause i just found several


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dominator is the only one i know. which others are there? i always wanted the marius torrents, but no one ever seeded!!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

[sTRONGMAN] Dominator - Mariusz Pudzianowski.avi (206mb


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Can I have the link please. Best PM it


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

how do i send a pm


----------



## luk2dae (May 12, 2009)

can you put the link up for the original torrent please


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

hi mate what torrent site is it on ?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

oh u cant send pms yet being a new member


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4765152/Bodybuilding_-_Super_Movie_Package

original torrent link hope i dont get into trouble guys as im new here!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

got any marius ones ? cant find any with seeders


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i gotta start a journal soon guys, might need alot of help....


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers fella.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> got any marius ones ? cant find any with seeders


prob same ones as you mate just googled it piratebasy torrentz the usual sites... gotta go now gym in the mornin night all look out for me on here as i need alot of advice thanks all. :thumb:


----------



## luk2dae (May 12, 2009)

....downloading


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ok let me know if you find one with seeders!! as i can never find them


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i got this few days ago.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

This any good for you BigDom?

http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/forums/powerlifting-strongman/21165-mariusz-pudzianowski.html


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

My bad just realised they aren't in English!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Love the way marius can't run properly at the start of dominator cause he's too big :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> My bad just realised they aren't in English!


lol yeah i can get them but i dont speak polish unfortunately


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> Love the way marius can't run properly at the start of dominator cause he's too big :lol:


you got an english copy?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

jimmy79 said:


> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4765152/Bodybuilding_-_Super_Movie_Package
> 
> original torrent link hope i dont get into trouble guys as im new here!


I'm not 100%, but I think it's fine on this site mate  .


----------



## ANTON66 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dear Jimmy79 ,

I am Antony a sportsman and an admirer of the old 90ies Bodybuilding Video Contests , reading this old forum of collection of bodybuilding films.....I would like to ask you so if by cases do you have also entire videos about the ARNOLD CLASSICS & Miss Internationals early 1989 till 1999 years ...? for exemple Arnold Classic 1995 , 1996 ,1997 , 1999 ? If you have them ... could you reply me and tell me how to buy or having them as more download copies , because I cannot find nowadays .....and I would like to watch them .....

Sincerely & Sporting

Antony R.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

You got got a national hero from Norway in your collection! Torkel ravndal was once the strongest man in europe during the 60`s & 70`s  !


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

ANTON66 said:


> Dear Jimmy79 ,
> 
> I am Antony a sportsman and an admirer of the old 90ies Bodybuilding Video Contests , reading this old forum of collection of bodybuilding films.....I would like to ask you so if by cases do you have also entire videos about the ARNOLD CLASSICS & Miss Internationals early 1989 till 1999 years ...? for exemple Arnold Classic 1995 , 1996 ,1997 , 1999 ? If you have them ... could you reply me and tell me how to buy or having them as more download copies , because I cannot find nowadays .....and I would like to watch them .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Faizan Barakzai (Sep 1, 2021)

jimmy79 said:


> E-Books om Steroider.rar
> 
> Bodybuilding - 2006 Mr. Olympia Men's Prejudging.wmv
> 
> ...


Link ?


----------



## Faizan Barakzai (Sep 1, 2021)

jimmy79 said:


> dont know if any one is interested but i have found a torrent of body building films that is 36gb if anyone is interested?


Link?


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Faizan Barakzai said:


> Link?


I highly doubt there’s now a link as the thread is from 2009.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

jimmy79 said:


> dont know if any one is interested but i have found a torrent of body building films that is 36gb if anyone is interested?


Do they have black princes of muscle


----------

